# Andouille Sausage Question



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

There are a lot of recipes (like the Down and Dirty Rice Wyogoob posted) that call for andouille sausage. Is the store bought stuff available around here a good representation? Which is closest to the real thing? The few I have tried were quite different from one another.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good question. Never seen any where I live so I just make my own. There's many different kinds of Andouille. There's fresh, smoked, and the spicy variety used for flavoring. Mine is the flavoring variety, not designed to be eaten by itself.

see page 6 of the sausage recipe thread: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=19412&p=287022#p287022










You could substitute Andouille with the spiciest, smoked cajun sausage available. Not exactly the same though, traditional Andouille is all about black pepper, garlic and a lot of smoke.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh man, I'll take a pound or two of that for a big ol pot a gumbo! Ah gah-rone-tee!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Gumbo. My andouille is very pugnent and doesn't take much to flavor up a pot of gumbo or jambalaya. A little secret: I usually put a little more garlic in it than what's in the recipe I posted on this forum.

First I'll pull out of the bag what I think is enough andouille sausages for the recipe, cut them up and then re-vacuum it while what's left in the bag is still frozen.

And Cooky, if you want some andouille to try out, give me your address and I can mail you a few frozen links of it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've gotten some from Sniders Meat Market that is pretty good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> I've gotten some from Sniders Meat Market that is pretty good.


Can you eat it by itself?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten some from Sniders Meat Market that is pretty good.
> ...


You know...I haven't...always used in something like Gumbo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > gdog said:
> ...


I was always gonna make some edible andouille. I had some one time in Port Townsend WA made by a guy from Wisconsin. Man, some of the best sausage I ever had.

I have a pre-packaged andouille spice mix. I should use it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> And Cooky, if you want some andouille to try out, give me your address and I can mail you a few frozen links of it.


Thanks for the offer. I don't dare accept right now, we are in the midst of moving from beautiful downtown Rush Valley to happy valley. My mail and I are not at the same place all the time yet.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i love andouille. like a delicious ham/sausage hybrid


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gdog said:


> I've gotten some from Sniders Meat Market that is pretty good.


Thats where I buy mine. Its pretty spicy but goes great with crawfish


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Colosimo in Salt Lake makes a Tuscan sausage that is like andouille but needs more garlic. there is a great mix made by a Co in California that I use in the store when I get the time to make it.Goob P.M. your address and I will send a bag(good for 25 lbs) 8)


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Veron Andouille from La Place, Louisiana is by far the best I've used. Rouse's from Morgan City, LA. and Manda's from Baton Rouge .LA Make some great ones also. Veron uses only ham and a special blend of seasonings to make an awesome sausage. Great in Boiled Crawfish too! Number 1 Chicken and Andouille sausage gumbo at Gumbo Festival used Veron.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ram2h2o said:


> Veron Andouille from La Place, Louisiana is by far the best I've used. Rouse's from Morgan City, LA. and Manda's from Baton Rouge .LA Make some great ones also. Veron uses only ham and a special blend of seasonings to make an awesome sausage. Great in Boiled Crawfish too! Number 1 Chicken and Andouille sausage gumbo at Gumbo Festival used Veron.


Hey, I had a trailer and an office in Patterson for a couple years.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Wygoob. Used to work in and around the Patterson area for years. Did a lot of work offshore service work, going out on Helio's and crewboats. Lived in Metairie until moved out to Utah about 8 years ago.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ram2h2o said:


> Wygoob. Used to work in and around the Patterson area for years. Did a lot of work offshore service work, going out on Helio's and crewboats. Lived in Metairie until moved out to Utah about 8 years ago.


Yep, me too. I worked the McDermott yard a lot. I was a company man for a natural gas pipeline company. Made the boom, offshore and onshore, from Pascagoula to Padre Island. what a ride


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

try Bourgeois meats in Thibadeux, LA. my relatives run it.


----------

